# Japan vs. U.S.A.



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

This is something I've been wondering about for quite some time. From the late '80's to the early '90's, Japan has imported thousands of American lowriders. There was once a time when they were purchasing famous cars. Cars that appeared in movies, music videos and the covers of magazines. Times have changed. Japanese are building their own cars now. The cars themselves are still imported from the U.S.A., but they are in stock form.

I was speaking with Kita from Uce Car Club a few weekends ago, and I asked him what the lowrider scene was really like in Japan. He told me the quality of the rides were unbelievable and that the Japanese are no longer on the tails of the American builders, but neck-and-neck with them. Possibly even passing them. From the pictures posted (Post Your Ride: *Japan Tokyo Lowrider Supershow 2004*) Kita's words are very true.

Several questions come to mind; 1.) Are they (Japanese) going to surpass the U.S.A. in the quality of lowriders? 2.) Can our builders really compete with the Japanese? 3.) Will they (Japanese) be setting the latest trends in lowriding? These are questions that deserve serious thought. I know some of you will say, 'Lowriding started here. They will never out-do us.' Or, 'They still have to get their cars from us.' Those are both true and valid statements, but just look for yourself at the pictures (http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=141549). I think it's hard to argue the craftmanship put into the lowriders of Japan. I would like to see more cars over here on that level.

So, give me your input. But before you comment, take a good look at the pictures and give an honest answer.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man when i use to live in japan a long time ago they where doing it big then builging there own shit at there lil garages n shit


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

IVE BEEN GRATEFUL ENOUGHT TO VISIT JANAN 2 TIMES IN 97 AND 98 AMD MAN THOSE WERE GOOD OL DAYS ....YEAH THERE BUYING CARS DOWN HERE AND JUST ROLLING IN THEM LIKE THAT . AND SOME THEY WOULD FIX A LIL HERE AND THERE AND SOME THEY WOUKD ADD A BOMB ASS SOUND SYSTEM AND THE MOST THE WOUKD ADD SOME CLEAN ASS FUKN HYDRO WORK LIKE NEVER EVER SEEN BEFORE ....

TAKI FROM ..SOUTH SIDE JAPAN DID SOME BEAUTIFUL WORK WITH HIS CO WORKERS SATO ...ALSO WITH A IUNK MAZDA TRUCK ..AND UNFORGETABLE HIS OWN CADDY ....

AND KAWAKURA ALSO DID SOME BAD ASS WORK ON A BLACK 62 ...THAT SHYT WAS OFF THE HOOK ...

AND ALSO ''EBATO 

FROM ..BOWTIE JAPN ..FROM RADICAL C.C ALSO HAS THE WORLS CHAMP AND FAMOUS TRUCK ''HUNTER CHANCE'' WITH HIS BASS ASS HYDROS AND HYDRO CAB ..THE 1ST I EVER SEEN AND TO ABLE TO DRIVE IT WHILE THE CAB IS LIFTED UP...AND SHOW A BADASS HYDRO SET UP

AS I SEE THEY WAY THEY ARE DOING CARS IS BADDASS I GIVE THEM MUCH PROPS O WUT THEY ARE DOING ....THAY CAN COMPETE WITH SOME CAR DOWN HERE ALSO IN THEHE EURO AND TRUCK CAT IN WHICH IN ''IMO '' THEY WILL AND MAYBE DOMIATE IN THAT CLASS AND ESP WITH THE HYDROS THE POST OUT...

BUT IN JAPAN THE HYDROS IS THE BEST WORK YET ...AND THE PAINT JOBS ARE ALSO GOOD ..BUT IVE BEEN TOLD BY A FEW JAPANNESE THAT THE CHROME ISNT THA GOOD BECAUSE TO MUCH SALT WEATHER WILL EAT UP THE CHROME ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i give it to the japs,cause they're the best innovators in the world


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well I think they definitely have there own since of style. They also have an eye for detail. But it's hard to say wether one is better because they are so different than our style of cars. Just look at the pictures of that red and black 63 ss. I have yet to see some one paint there whole engine and all the components black here in the states.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I've been fortunate to see cars from ALL over the world... Honestly, there are a few from every area that could stand out as "top craftsmanship!" :biggrin: Every region has things that maybe they like more than others (fat or skinny whites for example or Japanese hydraulic setups being 1 of a kind...) 
Most of the cars I've seen were restored classics, however I think it's more the person than the race...


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree that they are capable of building some bad ass rides but as long as we got Bowtie Connection on our side we ain't got to worry. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 2 2005, 12:07 PM
> *I agree that they are capable of building some bad ass rides but as long as we got Bowtie Connection on our side we ain't got to worry. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2943758[/snapback]​*


That's a true statement to a certain extent. Bowtie Connection cannot be the only shop or lowrider builders to compete with Japan. All of us that call ourselves lowriders need to step it up a few notches.

I didn't start this topic to demonize Japanese builders or make them sound like the enemy, but I call it like I see it. I have several issues of Lowrider Japan and every car I've seen featured is extremely clean and has attention to detail. Where as with LRM and SCM, I've seen cars with wires exposed, chrome under carriages with shocks and the mounts missing. You know little things that can be easily taken care of that the owner chooses to ignore.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kind of hard to say because if u dont live there or havent been there, u dont see the whole picture. u only see what is shown to you online thru "show" pics. 

does japan have some not so clean lows. you know the primered ones or the stock paints with chrome 13s that get driven and hopped. 

hydro work i say japan cant be touched. the setups ive seen are just badass.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2005, 12:49 PM
> *kind of hard to say because if u dont live there or havent been there, u dont see the whole picture. u only see what is shown to you online thru "show" pics.
> 
> does japan have some not so clean lows. you know the primered ones or the stock paints with chrome 13s that get driven and hopped.
> ...


theyre were some in the lowrider game i think it was a 61 or 62 with a crashed panel then there was the caddy with spray paint on it


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2005, 02:49 PM
> *kind of hard to say because if u dont live there or havent been there, u dont see the whole picture. u only see what is shown to you online thru "show" pics.
> 
> does japan have some not so clean lows. you know the primered ones or the stock paints with chrome 13s that get driven and hopped.
> ...


Well, the old saying, 'A picture is worth a thousand words' comes to mind whenever I see pictures of lowriders from Japan. Again, the few issues of _Lowrider Japan_ and _Custom Lowriding_ that I have, the cars are very clean. And you know many of us have picked up a copy of LRM or SCM and said, 'Why is that car in here? It's not that clean.' We're all guilty of that. But I can honestly say with the Japanese magazines I've rarely (if ever) made a statment like that.

I'm sure Japan has some rides there that are not all that clean, but I bet some of their not-so-clean ones put some of the ones we consider clean over here to shame. Primered cars that are stricly hoppers or what-not are not the vehicles I'm speaking about here. I'm speaking on show vehicles or daily drivers.

I'm eagerly awaiting a response from Mr. Impala or John Kennedy on this topic. Or anyone that has done business with or has traveled to Japan to see their lowrider scene. Kita told me what he thought while he was over there. Like some of you, I value his opinion. And if that's how he feels and sees it, I respect what he says and believe him.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Havent been there, but ive seen many many pictures and videos and its truely crazy there. Like so many things, the japanese copy it, improve it, and most of the times build it cheaper too. They just got an eye for quality, its a good thing though, it inspires people around the world to do better :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 2 2005, 12:33 PM
> *I've seen cars with wires exposed, chrome under carriages with shocks and the mounts missing. You know little things that can be easily taken care of that the owner chooses to ignore.
> [snapback]2944188[/snapback]​*


undercarriages with shocks? stock shocks? i didnt really get that, perhaps you can expound alittle further on that matter?

japan builds good cars. we have our good cars, they have their good cars. 
we have our buckets, so do they. 

if the owner doesnt have the funds, power or resources to build a show car, who are we to judge? if they forgot to do alittle detail, its their fault. 


huey knows what he is talking about. from some of the pics, they look pretty good. but still a lot of cars are built here and exported. now that the business has slowed down, they had to build their own. although when i was at Bowtie; they build some of the best and detailed rides. 



build what you like. if we worry about the next guy, they'll worry about us.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

alot of the cars you seen there and in the pics like the ones from radical one were built here ..for the most part pictures look good.. but only few builders in japan care about detail


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's a question

How many Japanese come to the US and buy our lowriders?

How many Americans go to Japan and buy their lowriders?

The country that sells the most is the country with the higher quality lowlows. Easy enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Apr 2 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Here's a question
> 
> How many Japanese come to the US and buy our lowriders?
> ...



good point


----------



## fat_cow_2000 (Dec 23, 2002)

haha... nice.^^^


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

they've been doing crazy setups for years, but i think we should quit giving the our classic ragtops. $$$$ talks, but leave some for the future riders.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fat_cow_2000_@Apr 2 2005, 09:14 PM
> *haha... nice.^^^
> [snapback]2945844[/snapback]​*


nice sig man


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Apr 3 2005, 04:57 AM
> *Here's a question
> 
> How many Japanese come to the US and buy our lowriders?
> ...




I dissagree....lowridin is something that was born in the states, and the whole lowriderscene evolved around american made cars through time, but that doesnt mean now that theres lowriders in japan too, they cant build them as good.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Apr 2 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Here's a question
> How many Japanese come to the US and buy our lowriders?
> [snapback]2945778[/snapback]​*



thats what was my understanding of what a lot of them did??? :dunno:


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

its the style of the people , people and culture makes it different style 

example some guys like big rims and some like it very small some like dubs and some like wires so it all depends on the tast


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 2 2005, 06:28 PM
> *undercarriages with shocks? stock shocks? i didnt really get that, perhaps you can expound alittle further on that matter?
> 
> japan builds good cars. we have our good cars, they have their good cars.
> ...


I'll gladly explain. If you have the May '05 issue of LRM, look at the pictures of the black '61 Impala convertible from Las Vegas. There's a picture of the undercarriage and the left rear shock and mount are missing. I'm not cracking and saying because of that the car is junk, but the point is it was too obvious.

I know some people don't have the means to build show quality cars in a year or so if ever. But all I'm saying is a lot of the cars I've seen from Japan are very clean and detail oriented.

I know they are forced/prefer to build their own rides now. And that's the overall point of this post. They're building their own now. We can no longer say, 'That was so-and-so's car. They didn't build that.' 

I've never knocked the quality rides that Bowtie Connection has put out. Hell, I even sent John a resume for a job. But the point is Bowtie leaves no stone unturned. Bowtie Connection shouldn't be the only shop/builders putting out quality rides that can compete/compare to the Japanese.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Apr 2 2005, 10:57 PM
> *Here's a question
> 
> How many Japanese come to the US and buy our lowriders?
> ...


Lots of Japanese come her to buy their lowriders. And I'm sure no Americans go over there to buy a lowrider. The country that sells the most is *not* the one with the higher quality cars. Where did you get that from? Please explain that one to me.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Apr 2 2005, 07:57 PM
> *Here's a question
> 
> How many Japanese come to the US and buy our lowriders?
> ...


actually biggs it would seem to me that we are only the supplier for them they probably dont have many orig 60's impalas running around japan so they are forced to import, heres another question same topic but diffent who builds a better import race/show car them or us???? since we import all o9ur hondas over here does that mean they are better at it?? no just means we dont make them here so we have to import them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 3 2005, 05:58 AM
> *The country that sells the most is not the one with the higher quality cars. Where did you get that from? Please explain that one to me.
> [snapback]2946870[/snapback]​*



could go either way...but u can relate it to anything. who ever has the best stuff, is where people are gonna go to get it. (not everyone)


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Japan will always play catch with the U.S. as far as lowriders. Japan needs us to build these beautiful cars so that they could come to the U.S. and pay top dollar for these cars. MONEY TALKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't give a fuck what anyone says, Japan is getting stock og cars and customizing them in Japan. Japanese lowrider builders are blowing away the U.S. builders. I have some friends over there and keep me informed on things. We used to be the top of the Lowrider game, now were trying to catch up.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 3 2005, 05:55 PM
> *Japan will always play catch with the U.S. as far as lowriders. Japan needs us to build these beautiful cars so that they could come to the U.S. and pay top dollar for these cars.  MONEY TALKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2948274[/snapback]​*


I don't know where you're getting your information from, but I've seen some of the cars that the Japanese have built for themselves. They don't need the U.S.A. to build any cars for them. All they need from us now is a car in stock trim and they will do the rest.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Apr 4 2005, 12:13 AM
> *I don't give a fuck what anyone says, Japan is getting stock og cars and customizing them in Japan. Japanese lowrider builders are blowing away the U.S. builders. I have some friends over there and keep me informed on things. We used to be the top of the Lowrider game, now were trying to catch up.
> [snapback]2949823[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: Thank you "SIDESHOW" for having the courage to admit the obvious.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I had the pleasure to attend to lowrider final in Japan in 2004. I must say their cars very clean, the attention to detail is incredible. In this topic we must look at the culture of the people of Japan. The Japanese people are very dedicated from start to finish with no room for flaws. This way of thinking is passed from generations. This is why their cars are so clean and everything they do is thorough.
Now, with that in place. What we have in the states is the foundation thats what we should be proud of. Remember duplication is the most flattering, especialy if everybody knows the roots. A copy is a copy, the original is the original. No one can take that away from us.--While I was there I saw Impala's that were built here in the states, sitting the same way as they left. I saw some that were built there that were super clean. They love 58'-64 Impalas. I have to say this, I did not see one Bomb. No thirty's, forty's, fifty's or full radical lows They definatly have the Impala 's down. but are they better, some are. But not all.
So back to the topic, I think we are still on the leading edge. Why, because we set the tone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donny
Low Creations C.C
Since 1974


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

They have us beat in the show hydro setups ill tell u that much


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Apr 3 2005, 10:13 PM
> *I don't give a fuck what anyone says, Japan is getting stock og cars and customizing them in Japan. Japanese lowrider builders are blowing away the U.S. builders. I have some friends over there and keep me informed on things. We used to be the top of the Lowrider game, now were trying to catch up.
> [snapback]2949823[/snapback]​*


lol maybe in oklahoma but not in cali i have been dealing in selling , building and going to japan for over 10 yrs now ive seen it all and until YOU go dont rely on what your friends say they can build some nice cars and bad ass hydro set ups but as for blowing us away :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok sounds like some people got things kind of mixed up. I was born and raised in the land of the lowriders 35 yrs strong. The Japanese do have a tech advantage when it come to electronics and all that crap but since when did lowriding get technical? Its way more to it than Television screens poping out youre dash or a digital display on pounds of pressure on youre hydro set up. Yea they had the money to import all those cars but they left the ones in these small towns . The ones that come with rare features.


when you start ripping cars apart and adding digital read out ( i mean on older cars ) you start getting further away from the original concept of the car. The more original the better. With a few exceptions for the motor and tranie. 



The Japanese do make excllent cars . Cars that most of us cant dream of owning. But i know some rides that i will put up against any Japanese Chevy. And you can keep that fruit color paint also.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Apr 4 2005, 10:16 AM
> *Ok sounds like some people got things kind of mixed up. I was born and raised in the land of the lowriders 35 yrs strong. The Japanese do have a tech advantage when it come to electronics and all that crap but since when did lowriding get technical? Its way more to it than Television screens poping out youre dash or a digital display on pounds of pressure on youre hydro set up. Yea they had the money to import all those cars but they left the ones in these small towns . The ones that come with rare features.
> when you start ripping cars apart and adding digital read out ( i mean on older cars ) you start getting further away from the original concept of the car. The more original the better. With a few exceptions for the motor and tranie.
> The Japanese do make excllent cars . Cars that most of us cant dream of owning. But i know some rides that i will put up against any Japanese Chevy. And you can keep that fruit color paint also.
> [snapback]2950822[/snapback]​*


You made no sense at all.

You're saying that Hydro set-ups aren't technical???

Did you just wake up?

:uh:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Did i say hydro wasnt technical? are you awake? Did you read the hole post? Were you born in Cali or did you just mover there? Did you build your low low from the ground up or did you buy it and just put rims and a setup in there? These are questions i ask of you. I GIVE TO THE JAPANESE FOR THE TECH ADVANTAGE! But im not trying to get all my rides off the ground either. Oh and i dont own any cars made after 72.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The one thing you have to keep in mind is that in the USA you will see some not so show worthy lows because it is so wide spread. Which means not as much competition in some areas. This leaves the quality of the cars to be less than satisfactory compared to more concentrated areas. In Japan it is more concentrated into one small area so it ends up to being more competitive and the ride quality ends up being a lot better. 

In other words USA is much bigger than Japan so its hard to compare the two.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Apr 4 2005, 10:41 AM
> *Did i say hydro wasnt technical? are you awake? Did you read the hole post? Were you born in Cali or did you just mover there? Did you build your low low from the ground up or did you buy it and just put rims and a setup in there? These are questions i ask of you. I GIVE TO THE JAPANESE FOR THE TECH ADVANTAGE! But im not trying to get all my rides off the  ground either. Oh and i dont own any cars made after 72.
> [snapback]2950884[/snapback]​*


Ummmmmmm, OK, sure.

I have a '62 that's getting the frame off treatment, everything new.

I'm not one to slap it together and roll.

I lived in California for about 4 years in the late '90's.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 4 2005, 10:48 AM
> *The one thing you have to keep in mind is that in the USA you will see some not so show worthy lows because it is so wide spread. Which means not as much competition in some areas. This leaves the quality of the cars to be less than satisfactory compared to more concentrated areas.[snapback]2950905[/snapback]​*


I highly disagree.

Where you live should have no bearing or effect on the quality of a car being built.

Sure, location does have advantages, BUT if you want a ride built to a higher standard then you will build it regardless of location, circumstance, finances and competition.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to ask there is a lot of pretenders claiming to be contenders out there. Thats a nice car i seen one last night it was a nice blue everything restored fully ORIGINAL ahhh ..... It delights the soul.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Apr 4 2005, 10:56 AM
> *I had to ask there is a lot of pretenders claiming to be contenders out there. Thats a nice car i seen one last night it was a nice blue everything restored fully ORIGINAL ahhh ..... It delights the soul.
> [snapback]2950940[/snapback]​*


Had to ask what, if I'm from the West?

What does that have anything to do with a car's quality?

Please?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 4 2005, 09:53 AM
> *I highly disagree.
> 
> Where you live should have no bearing or effect on the quality of a car being built.
> ...


Well then explain why you see the cars that are poor quality then.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 4 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Well then explain why you see the cars that are poor quality then.
> [snapback]2950948[/snapback]​*


Simple, people don't want to break the bread to do it.

I'm not hating, I'm just saying, there's a lot of people that are content to buy a $600 G-body, juice it half-assed and roll.

A lot of people can't wait to do a frame off restoration, let alone afford one.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Why are you taking one thing i said and then applin it to everything. Why does that offend you? Im sorry dude. my bad. Youre right the location doesnt have anything to do with the build. It helps when you got more people that are ridaz though. This way you can get the hook up from friends and family. One homie does paint. The other does hydros, one does engine and tranie. Other one works at a chrome shop and I got the Business license . All the homies get the hook up. The more lows the better. And its nice now not like when i was a kid meaning all the cops are after the youngsters on 20s. They pass me and shake their head as they pass by and smile. I wave as i say " hello @$$ hole"


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 4 2005, 01:50 AM
> *I had the pleasure to attend to lowrider final in Japan in 2004. I must say their cars very clean, the attention to detail is incredible. In this topic we must look at the culture of the people of Japan. The Japanese people are very dedicated from start to finish with no room for flaws. This way of thinking is passed from generations. This is why their cars are so clean and everything they do is thorough.
> Now, with that in place. What we have in the states is the foundation thats what we should be proud of. Remember duplication is the most flattering, especialy if everybody knows the roots. A copy is a copy, the original is the original. No one can take that away from us.--While I was there I saw Impala's that were built here in the states, sitting the same way as they left. I saw some that were built there that were super clean. They love 58'-64 Impalas. I have to say this, I did not see one Bomb. No thirty's, forty's, fifty's or full radical lows  They definatly have the Impala 's down. but are they better, some are. But not all.
> So back to the topic, I think we are still on the leading edge. Why, because we set the tone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


You're right about the dedication and attention to detail the Japanese have. That's why I created this post to compare their building technique to those here in the U.S.A.. I was also going off of what I've been told and the photos I've seen here and in the Japanese lowrider publications.

I know lowriding started here in the U.S.A.. That's something no nation can take away. But I don't think we can just sit on that forever. What I mean is, if they are currently setting the trends and are building the better lowrider, there should be no shame in admitting that. We should be flattered they are doing so well and begin to step our game up.

Can you explain to me how we're still on the leading edge? I don't quite understand that.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 4 2005, 08:09 AM
> *lol maybe in oklahoma but not in cali    i have been dealing in selling , building and going to japan for over 10 yrs now    ive seen it all  and until YOU  go  dont rely on what your friends say they can build some nice cars and bad ass hydro set ups  but as for blowing us  away  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2950808[/snapback]​*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2005, 10:33 AM
> *Can you explain to me how we're still on the leading edge? I don't quite understand that.
> [snapback]2951374[/snapback]​*



WELL UNTIL YOU GO THERE THEN U WILL UNDERSTAND AND GET TO LOOK AT THE CARS ...JUST LIKE HERE CARS LOOK GOOD IN PICS AND WHEN U SEE THEM UP CLOSE THERE NOT THAT GREAT THERE ARE WAVEY AND FUKED UP MISSING PARTS ..BUT IN PICS THEY LOOK NICE.....

WELL IF U WANNA TALK ABOUT THE SHOW CARS THEY HAVE OUT THERE AND THE WINNERS ....JOHNS 64 SOUTH SIDE PLAYER WAS LRM CAR OF THE YEAR HERE ..AND THE NEW OWNER WON THAT TITKE WITH THE SAME CAR OVER IN JAPAN 2 YEARS IN A ROW ......AND NOW ''EL GREENGO '' THE 62 IS WINNING THAT SWEEPSTAKES...

SAME WITH HYROS GREEN CADDI FROM THE ""I'' WINNING THE CADDY CLASS TOO...

ALONG WITH SOME ''LE CABROLIET ''' CADDYS THAT WERE DONE HERE TOO ...

EVEN VENICE RIDN THE H/T 62 SHOWING ...

AND A COPLE OF CADDIS FROM MAJESTICS....

MOST OF THE CARS THEY HAVE SHOWING IN THE MAGZ I CAN COUNT ATLEAST 10 TO 15 CARS THAT WERE BUILT HERE AND THEY SHOW THEM AND STILL WIN....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 4 2005, 10:17 PM
> *WELL UNTIL YOU GO THERE THEN U WILL UNDERSTAND AND GET TO LOOK AT THE CARS ...JUST LIKE HERE CARS LOOK GOOD IN PICS AND WHEN U SEE THEM UP CLOSE THERE  NOT THAT GREAT  THERE ARE WAVEY AND FUKED UP MISSING PARTS ..BUT IN PICS THEY LOOK NICE.....
> 
> WELL IF U WANNA TALK ABOUT THE SHOW CARS THEY HAVE OUT THERE AND THE WINNERS ....JOHNS  64 SOUTH SIDE PLAYER WAS LRM CAR OF THE YEAR HERE ..AND THE NEW OWNER WON THAT TITKE WITH THE SAME CAR OVER IN JAPAN 2 YEARS IN A ROW ......AND NOW ''EL GREENGO '' THE 62 IS WINNING THAT SWEEPSTAKES...
> ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

AND ALSO TOO THE CARS HERE COMPARED TO JAPAN ..WELL JAPAN WILL HAVE THE EDGE ON CARS FROM TEXAS AND BACK .......

CUZ HATE IF U WANT ... CALI ,WASH...ARIZONA ..COLO....L.V THAT I SEEN CARS THAT ARE CLEAN ....

I SEEN A FEW FROM TEX AND EVERWHERE ELSE ...THEY DONT COMPARE .....JUST LIKE THE LRM SHOWS ..THEY WIN AT THERE HOME AND WIN ..BUT WHEN THEY COME TO VEGAS AND COMPETE AGINST THE BEST OF THE BEST ...THEY DONT PLACE ....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 5 2005, 12:17 AM
> *WELL UNTIL YOU GO THERE THEN U WILL UNDERSTAND AND GET TO LOOK AT THE CARS ...JUST LIKE HERE CARS LOOK GOOD IN PICS AND WHEN U SEE THEM UP CLOSE THERE  NOT THAT GREAT  THERE ARE WAVEY AND FUKED UP MISSING PARTS ..BUT IN PICS THEY LOOK NICE.....
> 
> WELL IF U WANNA TALK ABOUT THE SHOW CARS THEY HAVE OUT THERE AND THE WINNERS ....JOHNS  64 SOUTH SIDE PLAYER WAS LRM CAR OF THE YEAR HERE ..AND THE NEW OWNER WON THAT TITKE WITH THE SAME CAR OVER IN JAPAN 2 YEARS IN A ROW ......AND NOW ''EL GREENGO '' THE 62 IS WINNING THAT SWEEPSTAKES...
> ...


Point well taken. But, isn't it also true they are building their own cars now? 

Not to knock the builders here in the U.S.A., but I can think of three cars from Japan that I haven't quite seen any builder her in the U.S.A. come close to. I cannot recall the names of the cars, nor do I have pictures, but they're all '57 Chevy Bel Air's. One is a red convertible with all Corvette suspension and engine. The other is a purple hardtop '57 that had an handbuilt chassis and LT1 and rack-and-pinion steering. Then there is another hardtop '57, but it is red. And I think it is quite similar to the purple one.

If I did see any car that came close to those, it would have to be the convertible '57 from Super Natural Car Club. Other than that, I cannot think of any.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2005, 02:04 AM
> *They have us beat in the show hydro setups ill tell u that much
> [snapback]2950050[/snapback]​*


Now Brent here has had quite a few dealings with the Japanese. Does anyone disagree with him?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 4 2005, 11:24 PM
> *I SEEN A FEW FROM TEX AND EVERWHERE ELSE ...THEY DONT COMPARE .....JUST LIKE THE LRM SHOWS ..THEY WIN AT THERE HOME AND WIN ..BUT WHEN  THEY COME TO VEGAS AND COMPETE AGINST THE BEST OF THE BEST ...THEY DONT PLACE ....
> 
> [snapback]2954454[/snapback]​*


I may be wrong but didn't Rollin' Malo ( Texas built car) beat Orgullo Mexicano (Cali- built) in vegas last year :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2005, 11:34 PM
> *Now Brent here has had quite a few dealings with the Japanese. Does anyone disagree with him?
> [snapback]2954486[/snapback]​*


I disagree with him on alot of shit just not this particular statement :biggrin: ..although Anthony's tre has one bad ass set up in it..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2005, 10:29 PM
> *Point well taken. But, isn't it also true they are building their own cars now?
> 
> Not to knock the builders here in the U.S.A., but I can think of three cars from Japan that I haven't quite seen any builder her in the U.S.A. come close to. I cannot recall the names of the cars, nor do I have pictures, but they're all '57 Chevy Bel Air's. One is a red convertible with all Corvette suspension and engine. The other is a purple hardtop '57 that had an handbuilt chassis and LT1 and rack-and-pinion steering. Then there is another hardtop '57, but it is red. And I think it is quite similar to the purple one.
> ...


TE 57 YOUR ARE TALKING ABOUT .....THE VERT IS ''BEL--VETTE ''' THATS A BEAUTIFUL CAR....

THE PURPLE H/T ..LOL ..WELL THAT CAR IS A GOOD ONE ..THE OWNER BOUT THAT SUPSPENSION FROM THE 57 ''THE SPEACILIST''' EBATOS 57 FROM BOWTIE CONNECTION JAPANS OLD CAR ....WHEN HE WAS WORKING ON THE BODY OF THAT CAR ..HE DID DO THE RIGHT MEASURMENST ON THAT CAR AND THE DOOR ON THE PASS WAS WAY OFF AND HAD A BIG GAP THAT THE DOOR NEVER CLOSED......NOW HE HAS A GREEN 57 RAG THAT BELONG TO SOMEHERE HERE .....

THE RED 57 H/T MAY BE ANTHONYS OLD CAR ''FIRE''' OR IT MAY BE ''' GO''DUTCH '' WHICHE WAS BIULT BE A FEW JAPANESE LOWRIDER...SATO ..KURAKAWA..AND TAKA... I THINKS...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 5 2005, 12:38 AM
> *TE 57 YOUR ARE TALKING ABOUT .....THE VERT IS ''BEL--VETTE ''' THATS A  BEAUTIFUL CAR....
> 
> THE PURPLE H/T ..LOL ..WELL THAT CAR IS A GOOD ONE ..THE OWNER BOUT THAT SUPSPENSION FROM THE 57 ''THE SPEACILIST''' EBATOS 57 FROM BOWTIE CONNECTION JAPANS OLD CAR ....WHEN HE WAS WORKING ON THE BODY OF THAT CAR ..HE DID DO THE RIGHT MEASURMENST ON THAT CAR AND THE DOOR ON THE PASS WAS WAY OFF AND HAD A BIG GAP THAT THE DOOR NEVER CLOSED......NOW HE HAS A GREEN 57 RAG THAT BELONG TO SOMEHERE HERE .....
> ...


Damn Huey! You knew exactly what cars I was referring to. And the other '57 is "Go Dutch".

So, if I understand you correctly, Bowtie Connection had a hand in the "Specialist" and "Go Dutch"?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2005, 11:44 PM
> *Damn Huey! You knew exactly what cars I was referring to. And the other '57 is "Go Dutch".
> 
> So, if I understand you correctly, Bowtie Connection had a hand in the "Specialist" and "Go Dutch"?
> [snapback]2954525[/snapback]​*


Bowtie *Japan*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Damn Huey! You knew exactly what cars I was referring to. And the other '57 is "Go Dutch".
> 
> So, if I understand you correctly, Bowtie Connection had a hand in the "Specialist" and "Go Dutch"?
> [snapback]2954525[/snapback]​*


NAH THEY JUST BOUTH THE CARS HERE ...THE SPEACILSIT WAS BOUGHT HERE AND JOHN HAD DOC PUT A PATTERN TOP ON FOR HIM ...AND GOT THE PARTS NEED FOR HIM TOO....

NAH THE BUILDERS OF ''GO DUTCH '''ARE JUST A BUNCH OF HOMES FROM DIFF SHOPS THAT PUT THE CAR TOGETHER ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 4 2005, 10:36 PM
> *I may be wrong but didn't Rollin' Malo ( Texas built car) beat Orgullo Mexicano (Cali- built) in vegas last year :0
> [snapback]2954495[/snapback]​*


WELL IF U WANNA TALK SPECS THAT CAR WAS ORIGIAL BUILT HERE IN SAN DIEGO BY THE DERRICK JARAGOO...BUT WERE TALKING IMPLALAS NOT RADICALS ....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 5 2005, 12:51 AM
> *NAH  THEY JUST BOUTH THE CARS HERE ...THE SPEACILSIT WAS  BOUGHT HERE AND JOHN HAD DOC PUT A PATTERN TOP ON FOR HIM ...AND GOT THE PARTS NEED FOR HIM TOO....
> 
> NAH THE BUILDERS OF ''GO DUTCH '''ARE JUST A BUNCH OF HOMES FROM DIFF SHOPS THAT PUT THE CAR TOGETHER ...
> ...


Okay. Well, would you agree that they're running neck-and-neck with some of the top builders here?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2005, 10:54 PM
> *Okay. Well, would you agree that they're running neck-and-neck with some of the top builders here?
> [snapback]2954579[/snapback]​*



YEAH ... ... OF COURSE THEY ARE ...

BOWTIE JAPAN ..

NEW JACK CUSTOMS...

JEYZ....

KAWAKAWA....

PIT LINE...

THEY HAVE NICE BUILT CARS ....


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 4 2005, 10:53 PM
> *WELL IF U WANNA TALK SPECS THAT CAR WAS ORIGIAL BUILT HERE IN SAN DIEGO BY THE DERRICK JARAGOO...BUT WERE TALKING IMPLALAS NOT RADICALS ....
> 
> 
> [snapback]2954574[/snapback]​*


didn't innovative style build that car, with vanderslice on the paint chores?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 5 2005, 01:02 AM
> *YEAH ... ... OF COURSE THEY ARE ...
> 
> BOWTIE JAPAN ..
> ...


Another question, if you agree that they're running neck-and-neck with some of the top builders here, do you think they will eventually surpass us? What I mean is as far as setting new trends?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Apr 4 2005, 11:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man somebody tell Tyrone that the Japanese are just kicking our asses as far as building lowriders...he's not gonna stop until he hears what he wants not what you want to say... :uh:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2005, 11:15 PM
> *Another question, if you agree that they're running neck-and-neck with some of the top builders here, do you think they will eventually surpass us? What I mean is as far as setting new trends?
> [snapback]2954653[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FUKN TYRONNNNNNNNNE......ARE U SURE YR NOT JAPANEESE....WELL THEY HAVE BEEN SETTING TRNEDS FOR A WHILE BESIDE THE HYDROS...THE SOUNS THEY HAVE ..THE WAY THE MOCK UP THE SUSPENSIONS ... THE LIGHTS ON THE CARS....JUST THE LIL STUFF THEY DO THAT HASNT BEEN DONE HERE .....JUST LIKE EBATOS TRUCK ''HUNTER CHANCE ''' THE MAZDA HE WAS THE 1ST TRUCK TO DO THE LIFT ON THE CAB.....AND WAS ABLE TO DRIVE IT LIKE THAT TOO...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 4 2005, 11:15 PM
> *Man somebody tell Tyrone that the Japanese are just kicking our asses as far as building lowriders...he's not gonna stop until he hears what he wants not what you want to say... :uh:
> [snapback]2954655[/snapback]​*


WELL FOR SURE THAY ARE ....























FROM THE ONES IN OKALAHOMA....

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 4 2005, 11:20 PM
> *WELL FOR SURE THAY ARE ....
> FROM THE ONES IN OKALAHOMA....
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




:buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I wanna add my 2 cents and I don't want to offend anyone but lets look at the history of lowridin in the US compared to Japan. If I'm not correct (and only cause I don't have a lot of money either) didn't lowridn basically start from a poorer economic class, where people just wanted to ride? you hear stories from oldschool ogs about riden with no insurance/no gas/ etc. basically ghetto stuff. Through the years, the lifestyle evolved into building cleaner cars etc. Well it looks like the new age of riderz are nowhere near the same "kind" of people that ride in the US. How much more $ does it cost to build/ship cars that don't even exist over in Japan? It is a more "well off" economic class building cars in the first place. Basically some rich mofo's by most of our standards. Does this make any sense? Its like watching "biker build off" on the disc. channel. When a owner of a multi million $ company's son builds a no expense bike against a regular bike shop. I wonder wich bike will be the winner/most clean/most billet etc. ?

...i tried not to offend anyone, didn't mean to if i did.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 5 2005, 01:15 AM
> *Man somebody tell Tyrone that the Japanese are just kicking our asses as far as building lowriders...he's not gonna stop until he hears what he wants not what you want to say... :uh:
> [snapback]2954655[/snapback]​*


Go back to "Off Topic" "Baby Suge" if you cannot say anything nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 5 2005, 01:19 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> FUKN TYRONNNNNNNNNE......ARE U SURE YR NOT  JAPANEESE....WELL THEY HAVE BEEN SETTING TRNEDS FOR A WHILE BESIDE THE HYDROS...THE SOUNS THEY HAVE ..THE WAY THE MOCK UP THE SUSPENSIONS ... THE LIGHTS ON THE CARS....JUST THE LIL STUFF THEY DO THAT HASNT BEEN DONE HERE .....JUST LIKE EBATOS TRUCK ''HUNTER CHANCE ''' THE MAZDA HE WAS THE 1ST TRUCK TO DO THE LIFT ON THE CAB.....AND WAS ABLE TO DRIVE IT LIKE THAT TOO...
> ...


Huey, you must excuse Spanky. Sitting all day in one spot makes him a little loopy. He has no idea what he's typing half the time. :biggrin: 

I just wanted to get different opinions on the current state of lowrider building from those in the know.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 5 2005, 01:27 AM
> *I wanna add my 2 cents and I don't want to offend anyone but lets look at the history of lowridin in the US compared to Japan.  If I'm not correct (and only cause I don't have a lot of money either) didn't lowridn basically start from a poorer economic class, where people just wanted to ride?  you hear stories from oldschool ogs about riden with no insurance/no gas/ etc. basically ghetto stuff.  Through the years, the lifestyle evolved into building cleaner cars etc.  Well it looks like the new age of riderz are nowhere near the same "kind" of people that ride in the US.  How much more $ does it cost to build/ship cars that don't even exist over in Japan?  It is a more "well off" economic class building cars in the first place.  Basically some rich mofo's by most of our standards.  Does this make any sense?  Its like watching "biker build off" on the disc. channel.  When a owner of a multi million $ company's son builds a no expense bike against a regular bike shop.  I wonder wich bike will be the winner/most clean/most billet etc. ?
> 
> ...i tried not to offend anyone, didn't mean to if i did.
> [snapback]2954701[/snapback]​*


Pete, what's up man?! How you been.

You can never offend anyone by being honest. I thank you for your input to this topic.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2005, 11:42 PM
> *Huey, you must excuse Spanky. Sitting all day in one spot makes him a little loopy. He has no idea what he's typing half the time. :biggrin:
> 
> I just wanted to get different opinions on the current state of lowrider building from those in the know.
> [snapback]2954770[/snapback]​*



YEAH I KNOW ..HE WAS COOL . WAS CHILLN WITH HIM AND CHICO IN VEGAS...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Apr 4 2005, 11:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry: 
:biggrin: :twak: I guess that means there's not going to be a Bowtie oklahoma?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2005, 11:43 PM
> *Pete, what's up man?! How you been.
> 
> You can never offend anyone by being honest. I thank you for your input to this topic.
> [snapback]2954776[/snapback]​*



good man good. how's things with you? I tell people our story about joe's caddy and the trailer, and they don't beleive me ! what a trip !


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 5 2005, 01:53 AM
> *  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :twak: I guess that means there's not going to be a Bowtie oklahoma?
> [snapback]2954812[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: Let me call John and ask him.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 5 2005, 01:54 AM
> *good man good.  how's things with you?  I tell people our story about joe's caddy and the trailer, and they don't beleive me !  what a trip !
> [snapback]2954816[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: We can laugh at it now, but that day...man that was serious. Traffic stopped and everything.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 4 2005, 11:53 PM
> *  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :twak: I guess that means there's not going to be a Bowtie oklahoma?
> [snapback]2954812[/snapback]​*


I HOPE NOT....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THE OK CONNECTION......FOR YOUR SO-SO CAR NEEDS


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 5 2005, 02:02 AM
> *THE OK CONNECTION......FOR YOUR SO-SO CAR NEEDS
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2954851[/snapback]​*


Leave Spanky alone. He's a little sensitive right now because he's getting clowned in "Off Topic".


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Spanky I see you looking at this topic. Leave me alone!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 5 2005, 12:11 AM
> *Leave Spanky alone. He's a little sensitive right now because he's getting clowned in "Off Topic".
> [snapback]2954883[/snapback]​*


I HEAR HE HAD A BIG FALL?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 5 2005, 02:13 AM
> *I HEAR HE HAD A BIG FALL?
> 
> [snapback]2954890[/snapback]​*


You are correct sir! :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Its all funny to me now we have to compare Japan vs. The USA? And how the BUILD of the car is or isnt exceptional. You gather all those " show cars " Bring them out to the strip , Lift that puppy of the ground and loser buys the Beer. Strait up! And i dont want to here this well i cant put oil in it cause its for SHOW! No Hatin, No Hassles, No Hard Feelings.


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

I too got a chance to attend the '04 Final Car Show in Japan with Kita and a couple of other Car Club members. What I saw was better than what I expected. I thought that I would see alot of Cars bought from the U.S already fixed up. Hell I even took some pics of my car and set a Yen Price for it over there. Just to see if somebody would like to buy my Big Body Lac. I was surprised to see that they are buliding there own cars now. They are painting and doing murals just like some cats out here in Cali. Attention to detail is what their culture is known for as welll as being very respectful. We were treated like celebritys for the bunch of us guys that went from the U.S. They were asking for our pictures not just the girls but the guys as well. They did this because they look up to us. We are the ones that they see in thir Lowrider DVD's such as Trucha, or Cali Swangin. They have alot of respect for the Mexican/Chicano Culture. When I heard a Japanese Vato straight up say "Viva La Raza". Me and some of the other huys were like what the hell? But we soon came to realize that even though they are building bad ass rides they still know that the lifestyle is lived and is portrayed to them as if we live it night and day, and for some it is true. I think that there are cars in Japan that beat the U.S. but they are more into the Impalas. They don't seem to be interested too much into chopping and slicing their cars. We in the U.S., the big contenders do that. Like Orgullo Mexicano. At the car show in Japan I did not see one radical car. And finally they don't really care if they win or loose. They build the cars because they love Lowriders.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gold Cadilyst_@Apr 5 2005, 01:38 PM
> *I too got a chance to attend the '04 Final Car Show in Japan with Kita and a couple of other Car Club members.  What I saw was better than what I expected.  I thought that I would see alot of Cars bought from the U.S already fixed up.  Hell I even took some pics of my car and set a Yen Price for it over there.  Just to see if somebody would like to buy my Big Body Lac.  I was surprised to see that they are buliding there own cars now.  They are painting and doing murals just like some cats out here in Cali.  Attention to detail is what their culture is known for as welll as being very respectful.  We were treated like celebritys for the bunch of us guys that went from the U.S.  They were asking for our pictures not just the girls but the guys as well.  They did this because they look up to us.  We are the ones that they see in thir Lowrider DVD's such as Trucha, or Cali Swangin.  They have alot of respect for the Mexican/Chicano Culture. When I heard a Japanese Vato straight up say "Viva La Raza". Me and some of the other huys were like what the hell? But we soon came to realize that even though they are building bad ass rides they still know that the lifestyle is lived and is portrayed to them as if we live it night and day, and for some it is true.  I think that there are cars in Japan that beat the U.S. but they are more into the Impalas.  They don't seem to be interested too much into chopping and slicing their cars.  We in the U.S., the big contenders do that.  Like Orgullo Mexicano.  At the car show in Japan I did not see one radical car.  And finally they don't really care if they win or loose.  They build the cars because they love Lowriders.
> [snapback]2956511[/snapback]​*


I loved those last 2 sentences.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 5 2005, 04:23 PM
> *I loved those last 2 sentences.
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2957982[/snapback]​*



I second that... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gold Cadilyst_@Apr 5 2005, 12:38 PM
> *I too got a chance to attend the '04 Final Car Show in Japan with Kita and a couple of other Car Club members.  What I saw was better than what I expected.  I thought that I would see alot of Cars bought from the U.S already fixed up.  Hell I even took some pics of my car and set a Yen Price for it over there.  Just to see if somebody would like to buy my Big Body Lac.  I was surprised to see that they are buliding there own cars now.  They are painting and doing murals just like some cats out here in Cali.  Attention to detail is what their culture is known for as welll as being very respectful.  We were treated like celebritys for the bunch of us guys that went from the U.S.  They were asking for our pictures not just the girls but the guys as well.  They did this because they look up to us.  We are the ones that they see in thir Lowrider DVD's such as Trucha, or Cali Swangin.  They have alot of respect for the Mexican/Chicano Culture. When I heard a Japanese Vato straight up say "Viva La Raza". Me and some of the other huys were like what the hell? But we soon came to realize that even though they are building bad ass rides they still know that the lifestyle is lived and is portrayed to them as if we live it night and day, and for some it is true.  I think that there are cars in Japan that beat the U.S. but they are more into the Impalas.  They don't seem to be interested too much into chopping and slicing their cars.  We in the U.S., the big contenders do that.  Like Orgullo Mexicano.  At the car show in Japan I did not see one radical car.  And finally they don't really care if they win or loose.  They build the cars because they love Lowriders.
> [snapback]2956511[/snapback]​*


Are they doing anything different to Impalas that the U.S.A. hasn't done yet?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 5 2005, 07:43 PM
> *Are they doing anything different to Impalas that the U.S.A. hasn't done yet?
> [snapback]2959041[/snapback]​*


get a palne ticket and roll with every one to japan this year and form your own opinon on this subject cause it is going nowhere fast :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 5 2005, 10:29 PM
> *:biggrin:
> get a palne ticket and roll with every one to japan this year and form your own  opinon on this subject  cause it is going nowhere fast :biggrin:
> [snapback]2959221[/snapback]​*


Let me know when you're heading out that way and I'll be sure to have my ticket.

John, I just wanted to get some different opinions on this subject. It was something that has been on my mind for quite some time and I just wanted to share with everyone my thoughts. I'm thankful guys like you and Huey and Brent have replied to this. Because I know you guys have had a lot of dealings with the Japanese.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

The only thing that I see that they are doing different than us that they are very anal/picky about their cars and what they do to them. But they will swing their cars on the BLVD if they want to. And the cars that they use to hop as well.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Now THATS what im talkin about. Bring that car out and drive it. I mean i like a nice show car but the hole time im looking from behind the rope and mirror im thinking about driving it. I dont care where the car is from just Drive the thing. Start taking down the no cruising signs. And if the city officals start thier crap vote them out of office. But pack all the strips in Northern Califas again!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Well they have been making there own pumps from a CNC machine.

























Looks like a Hiroshima killer bomb^^


















I have LRM Feb. 2000. It has a 57' Bel Air in it from Chiba. The owner bought the car from the U.S., then shipped to Japan to restore the car. After it was finished he shipped it to Las Vegas and entered in the 99' Super Show and he won 1st place in Semi-Custom. Now thats a trip.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I've been to Japan and my own club members that own Car Club Kustom of Tokushima, Japan have been building lowriders for over 12 years. They do everything from Paint to interiors and hydros and its all about detail. The only thing they dont do is chrome because The chrome is of a cheap quality and that is done here and from what I have seen I think we are neck and neck.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 12 2006, 12:36 PM~4832988
> *Well they have been making there own pumps from a CNC machine.
> 
> 
> ...



just judging by these few picks here says alot, most peeps excluding the upper group of "radical" type lolo's will usually run off the shelf/ slightly modded hydraulic KITS. am i right? and there is nothing wrong with that but, these pics only of 2 of course, show total outside the box concepts in each 1. betta, worse? eh who cares but different definetly. but paint and stuff seems to be of the same quality as the u.s. and thinking. also that last few sentences said it all of the type of person and depth of pockets involved, unless u think it is cheap to send a car like that all ova the world with extra care and attention!! jus my 2 cents..


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

They have some tight Painters/Muralist in Japan.

For Example: Yasu
http://www.yasu-japan.com/

His work looks like Abels.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 14 2006, 05:33 PM~4848948
> *They have some tight Painters/Muralist in Japan.
> 
> For Example: Yasu
> ...


All the murals that have been done on all of TECHNIQUES cars with in the last couple of years have all been done by Yasu. I saw him is Japan last year in Nov. with his family. What a great person. he is. He has a clothing line out and soon he will be putting out some die cast model cars.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 14 2006, 06:49 PM~4849089
> *All the murals that have been done on all of TECHNIQUES cars with in the last couple of years have all been done by Yasu.  I saw him is Japan last year in Nov. with his family.  What a great person. he is.  He has a clothing line out and soon he will be putting out some die cast model cars.
> *


Yea I read that he does TECHNIQUES cars in LRM.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 12 2006, 11:36 AM~4832988
> *Well they have been making there own pumps from a CNC machine.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you remember what year that was? Was it a light green hardtop? I remember placing first in either Mild or Semi at the Vegas show and remember a green 57 brought in from Japan.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 4 2005, 09:04 AM~2950975
> *Simple, people don't want to break the bread to do it.
> 
> I'm not hating, I'm just saying, there's a lot of people that are content to buy a $600 G-body, juice it half-assed and roll.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Very true...they just dont know any better...in my eyes its just like buying someone else's ride, changing the plaque and calling it yours....just my opinion but that cant be fun. :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 16 2006, 09:50 AM~4859453
> *Do you remember what year that was? Was it a light green hardtop? I remember placing first in either Mild or Semi at the Vegas show and remember a green 57 brought in from Japan.
> *


The Im talking about is Blue. ~1999~


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 2 2005, 05:31 PM~2945169
> *alot of the cars you seen there and in the pics  like the ones from radical one  were built here ..for the most part  pictures look good..  but only few builders in japan care about detail
> *


The one who would know  Never been over seas so I wil yake his word


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SICKNESS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Is anyone gonna be mad when when Lowriding is completely out of reach for our youngsters? I know its gonna make some people mad to ask it but if enough of our classics that aint made anymore go overseas we aint gonna have shit left for our kids. I'd love to see my sons lowriding but it's too expensive now and the cars aint gonna be around anyway. just my 2 cents. But thats a different topic.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn thats some long slowdowns :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 16 2006, 12:57 PM~4861268
> *Is anyone gonna be mad when when Lowriding is completely out of reach for our youngsters?  I know its gonna make some people mad to ask it but if enough of our classics that aint made anymore go overseas we aint gonna have shit left for our kids.  I'd love to see my sons lowriding but it's too expensive now and the cars aint gonna be around anyway. just my 2 cents.  But thats a different topic.
> *


Good to see a topic I started still has people talking.

What do you mean by 'out of reach for our youngsters?' I'm 30 years old and it's damn near out of reach for me. Nothing is cheap nowadays. You've got to pay the cost to be the boss. It cost me $1,100 for my moonroof install. A homie has a color bar waiting on me for $325. Another cat has some Sanco blinds I want for $225. I just have to prioritize and budget my money. As much as I love lowriding, I'm not gonna let it put me in the poor house or let my child go with out. Those things will be there. When it's meant for me to have them, I will.

As far as classics going over seas, we still have plenty. Just might have to look a little harder now than 20 years ago, but they're out there. There were hundreds of thousands of the cars we love to build into lowriders made. So, you're worrying for nothing.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 16 2006, 01:47 PM~4861522
> *Good to see a topic I started still has people talking.
> 
> What do you mean by 'out of reach for our youngsters?' I'm 30 years old and it's damn near out of reach for me. Nothing is cheap nowadays. You've got to pay the cost to be the boss. It cost me $1,100 for my moonroof install. A homie has a color bar waiting on me for $325. Another cat has some Sanco blinds I want for $225. I just have to prioritize and budget my money. As much as I love lowriding, I'm not gonna let it put me in the poor house or let my child go with out. Those things will be there. When it's meant for me to have them, I will.
> ...


After thinking about it I think I seen the same thing. I mean does anyone know how many have gone over. One thousand of them maybe 2,000? But it does hurt to see a 59 rags in Japan when I can't afford one and Im a motherfucken *Chicano* who been *lowriding* since way back!! :angry: And I guess if I wanted it bad enough I would pay out my ass for one but whatever :biggrin:

Im keeping my shit anyways so my sons wont have to look too far.


----------



## AOLSEARCH (Feb 7, 2006)

damn japs are fukin taking over!!!  :ugh: :guns: :burn:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Look what I found on a jap site:

















































http://timys.com

John has really paved the way of lowriding in the U.S. and JPN.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i have yet to see a jap 93-96 coupe/vert


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*I GIVE PROPS TO THE JAP'S...I KNOW THEY CAN BUILD CLEAN CAR........BUT I KNOW THEY ALWAYS BUY CLEAN CARS FROM U.S.A AND SOMETIME SHIP THEM TO JAPAN......I'VE NEVER HEARD ANYONE FROM U.S.A. BUY A CAR FROM JAPAN.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*JUST DON'T LET BOULEVARD HYDRAULICS REPRESENT U.S.A.........YOU WILL LOSE FOR SURE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Lil Rob1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, Japan is hard as hell to touch. They build some of the world's best rides. It isn't hard to see just order a Lowrider Magazine that's from Japan. It is truly amazing! Yeah I'm sure that there are rides there that aren't that hot. But saying that would mean that everyone is rich and we all know that not everyone is rich. There are even some bad ass Japanese car builders in the U.S. last time I was in L.A. I stopped by my dad's friends place. It was the shit! the cars were absolutely flawless. I witnessed how they looked before and then after. They do miracles. I wouldn't say that they are better than thee U.S, however I would say that they aren't punks and deserve U.S builders respect!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

LOOK AT THIS! :0 JAPAN & USA


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I've been to Yokohama and seen some clean ass cars. I've been out to the country-side by Mt. Fuji and some rusty ass looking Lo's. But for the most part they're clean. I really enjoyed going to the mall "Takashimaya" because it has all different style of clothing and it was just odd. I went to the Lowrider section and it was like it's own world, the guys were all dressed up like some vato's and I was trying to hide it but I was laughing. I went to the Hip-hop section and others and the guys were dressed-out for what ever they were selling. The magazines are much better over there defitinely compared to LRM. I just could not imagine driving a big 59 Impala down some of the roads in the city, because like my cousins car there seemed to be a lot of what I consider death-traps on the road. Oh yeah anyone else that's been to Japan what did you guys think of McDonald's and KFC?


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

USA


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Feb 24 2006, 12:10 AM~4915953
> *I've been to Yokohama and seen some clean ass cars. I've been out to the country-side by Mt. Fuji and some rusty ass looking Lo's. But for the most part they're clean. I really enjoyed going to the mall "Takashimaya" because it has all different style of clothing and it was just odd. I went to the Lowrider section and it was like it's own world, the guys were all dressed up like some vato's and I was trying to hide it but I was laughing. I went to the Hip-hop section and others and the guys were dressed-out for what ever they were selling. The magazines are much better over there defitinely compared to LRM. I just could not imagine driving a big 59 Impala down some of the roads in the city, because like my cousins car there seemed to be a lot of what I consider death-traps on the road. Oh yeah anyone else that's been to Japan what did you guys think of McDonald's and KFC?
> *


Isn't that where the Playstation Lowrider game was made? The lyrics are funny as hell.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS DAM

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...616497705QQrdZ1


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

when i lived in japan i saw more impalas than i did at home. they dont fuck around over there


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

they do have some clean ass rides and so do we. it all depends on what you think looks nice, the crastmanship and creativity of the vehicle you belive is better. no matter what, if your passion is lowriding then you cant go wrong with that! :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I just came out in LRM Japan #72 from when I was there last November and my Homie in Japan just came out in LRM Japan #73. He has "Linda Negra" a Black 1967 Impala with hideaways. Yasu is also in the same issue #73 with his 60 Impala and Big Ron. My Carnales in Japan are all down and have a chigo of respect for our Culture and lowriding this is away of life for all of TECHNIQUES Japan.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

If I had the money, I would just hire Chip Foose or Boyd Coddington to build my Impala, get some of my OG Lowrider friends for tecnical support on the build-up to make sure it come's out a LOWRIDER, hire a few OG Lowrider hydraulic guru's and proffessional air-craft hydraulic technitions and get a hold of somebody that specializes in CNC and Billitt designs and coordinate with Street and Performance in Arkansa for my LS6 engine and BLOW ALL YOU AMERICANS AND JAPO'S AWAY.

That's what I'd do to beat you. And we'd do it all in Jay Leno's garage.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh..Yeah...and bring Crazy Art out of retirement to paint my car.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 27 2006, 08:22 PM~5507449
> *If I had the money, I would just hire Chip Foose or Boyd Coddington to build my Impala, get some of my OG Lowrider friends for tecnical support on the build-up to make sure it come's out a LOWRIDER, hire a few OG Lowrider hydraulic guru's and proffessional air-craft hydraulic technitions and get a hold of somebody that specializes in CNC and Billitt designs and coordinate with Street and Performance in Arkansa for my LS6 engine and BLOW ALL YOU AMERICANS AND JAPO'S AWAY.
> 
> That's what I'd do to beat you. And we'd do it all in Jay Leno's garage.
> *


FUCK BOYD, hes a moron (spell check) im one too! GEt FOOSE if anything, hes way sweeter at building cars....


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 1 2005, 11:05 PM~2942886
> *This is something I've been wondering about for quite some time. From the late '80's to the early '90's, Japan has imported thousands of American lowriders. There was once a time when they were purchasing famous cars. Cars that appeared in movies, music videos and the covers of magazines. Times have changed. Japanese are building their own cars now. The cars themselves are still imported from the U.S.A., but they are in stock form.
> 
> I was speaking with Kita from Uce Car Club a few weekends ago, and I asked him what the lowrider scene was really like in Japan. He told me the quality of the rides were unbelievable and that the Japanese are no longer on the tails of the American builders, but neck-and-neck with them. Possibly even passing them. From the pictures posted (Post Your Ride: Japan Tokyo Lowrider Supershow 2004) Kita's words are very true.
> ...


.......


----------



## blaire576 (May 29, 2006)

japan is rich in culture and they have kept it for years..


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Buick59 (May 28, 2006)

well, Its kiind of like this its not about whos better its about them tryig to copy us,I mean wasn't there but was there a low rider seen there in the 50's,60's70's? I dont know but Id like to see the pic's!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

I dont know why alot of people hate on the japanese for building clean ass lowriders and say theyre copying us and talk all kinds of other shit. This is just my opinion but I beleive real riders should be happy that there are other cultures embrassing and representing the lowrider lifestyle. Everytime I see a clean ass Impala traditional cruising the streets of Japan it makes me think how bad ass it is to see how far our love for lowriding has reached over the years. I know alot of the rides over there were bought from the states, but they are also building alot of clean rides over there also, so I dont think it should be about who's copying who or who started lowriding first as long as the love for the lifestyle and cars stays alive..........whether it be in the states or across the world............


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 3 2006, 10:06 PM~5547533
> *I dont know why alot of people hate on the japanese for building clean ass lowriders and say theyre copying us and talk all kinds of other shit. This is just my opinion but I beleive real riders should be happy that there are other cultures embrassing and representing the lowrider lifestyle. Everytime I see a clean ass Impala traditional cruising the streets of Japan it makes me think how bad ass it is to see how far our love for lowriding has reached over the years. I know alot of the rides over there were bought from the states, but they are also building alot of clean rides over there also, so I dont think it should be about who's copying who or who started lowriding first as long as the love for the lifestyle and cars stays alive..........whether it be in the states or across the world............
> *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 4 2006, 12:06 AM~5547533
> *I dont know why alot of people hate on the japanese for building clean ass lowriders and say theyre copying us and talk all kinds of other shit. This is just my opinion but I beleive real riders should be happy that there are other cultures embrassing and representing the lowrider lifestyle. Everytime I see a clean ass Impala traditional cruising the streets of Japan it makes me think how bad ass it is to see how far our love for lowriding has reached over the years. I know alot of the rides over there were bought from the states, but they are also building alot of clean rides over there also, so I dont think it should be about who's copying who or who started lowriding first as long as the love for the lifestyle and cars stays alive..........whether it be in the states or across the world............
> *


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 4 2006, 06:06 AM~5547533
> *I dont know why alot of people hate on the japanese for building clean ass lowriders and say theyre copying us and talk all kinds of other shit. This is just my opinion but I beleive real riders should be happy that there are other cultures embrassing and representing the lowrider lifestyle. Everytime I see a clean ass Impala traditional cruising the streets of Japan it makes me think how bad ass it is to see how far our love for lowriding has reached over the years. I know alot of the rides over there were bought from the states, but they are also building alot of clean rides over there also, so I dont think it should be about who's copying who or who started lowriding first as long as the love for the lifestyle and cars stays alive..........whether it be in the states or across the world............
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Interesting topic Tyrone.

Its true I think outside of the states the Japanese have to be our closest competition. Like you said, when these cars were being shipped over left and right, it was only a matter of time before they started to build their own cars and Japanese car enthusiasts are very meticulous. Not to mention, the cars they were buying were top notch to begin with. This doesnt only pertain to lowriding but all types of car genres.
Its a fact that whatever the US was into, the Japanese are into. Custom Volkswagens, Street Rods, Harley Davidsons, Mini trucks you name it, they are doing it just as good as we are over here. Any of you that go to Pomona Swap Meet will see that they come ready to buy and they aint buying trash.
I remember over 10 years ago how they prided themselves on the meticulous hydraulic set ups they were creating, the hydraulics set up being the staple of lowriding made it obvious that it should be the main focus of perfection. The chrome / gold plated hard lining and free floating set ups were common in Japan over 10 years ago before a lot of Americans were really doing it. 
Also, I gotta say they have been doing a hell of a job with limited resources compared to the US. Just think, how over here, we can go out and find a parts car laying in a field to help finish our project where they dont have it like that. They have to locate each and every part in most cases. Chroming E.P.A. laws are very strict so they ship a lot of their parts to the US to get chromed and pay high shipping both directions. Not to mention, their prices are about 2-3 times higher than ours after the exchange rates.

Still the US is the innovators but I feel the Japanese are known for stepping up the game on anything, whether its education, custom car building or modern technology. They have always been that way. 

Oh by the way since Im half Japanese I guess I can attest to some of what I said. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 3 2006, 11:06 PM~5547533
> *I dont know why alot of people hate on the japanese for building clean ass lowriders and say theyre copying us and talk all kinds of other shit. This is just my opinion but I beleive real riders should be happy that there are other cultures embrassing and representing the lowrider lifestyle. Everytime I see a clean ass Impala traditional cruising the streets of Japan it makes me think how bad ass it is to see how far our love for lowriding has reached over the years. I know alot of the rides over there were bought from the states, but they are also building alot of clean rides over there also, so I dont think it should be about who's copying who or who started lowriding first as long as the love for the lifestyle and cars stays alive..........whether it be in the states or across the world............
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Japan Lowriders are bad, my respects for those guys.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2006, 08:40 PM~5734834
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 7 2006, 11:18 PM~5734967
> *Japan Lowriders are bad, my respects for those guys.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 3 2005, 11:04 PM~2950050
> *They have us beat in the show hydro setups ill tell u that much
> *


i agree on this :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

but wee beat them in all aircraft set up


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 3 2006, 09:06 PM~5547533
> *I dont know why alot of people hate on the japanese for building clean ass lowriders and say theyre copying us and talk all kinds of other shit. This is just my opinion but I beleive real riders should be happy that there are other cultures embrassing and representing the lowrider lifestyle. Everytime I see a clean ass Impala traditional cruising the streets of Japan it makes me think how bad ass it is to see how far our love for lowriding has reached over the years. I know alot of the rides over there were bought from the states, but they are also building alot of clean rides over there also, so I dont think it should be about who's copying who or who started lowriding first as long as the love for the lifestyle and cars stays alive..........whether it be in the states or across the world............
> *


thats right bitches... i agree


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Feb 23 2006, 09:10 PM~4915953
> *I've been to Yokohama and seen some clean ass cars. I've been out to the country-side by Mt. Fuji and some rusty ass looking Lo's. But for the most part they're clean. I really enjoyed going to the mall "Takashimaya" because it has all different style of clothing and it was just odd. I went to the Lowrider section and it was like it's own world, the guys were all dressed up like some vato's and I was trying to hide it but I was laughing. I went to the Hip-hop section and others and the guys were dressed-out for what ever they were selling. The magazines are much better over there defitinely compared to LRM. I just could not imagine driving a big 59 Impala down some of the roads in the city, because like my cousins car there seemed to be a lot of what I consider death-traps on the road. Oh yeah anyone else that's been to Japan what did you guys think of McDonald's and KFC?
> *


 when me & my girl went to visit here family in kobe/osaka, japan i trip out on a lot of stuff like ther teriyaki burgers at mcdonals their were good but their super size is a medium size out their i didn't get a chance to try kfc but i know they love barbeque more then ketchup. the japaneise people are cool peeps in my books very friendly.. to bad i didn't get a chance to go a car show out their  maybe next time me and my girl go back to visit


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2006, 06:13 PM~5743333
> *but wee beat them in all aircraft set up
> *


They caught up...


----------

